# Food thru airport security



## kjsgrammy (Apr 26, 2010)

Can someone advise whether "lunchables" (I think that's what they're called) are allowed thru airport security?  We have an upcoming trip to Reno, NV and since the plane trip is over 4 hours, thought I'd take a couple of these along for munching on.

Any other suggestions for carry on food?  (I know there was a previous thread about this, but couldn't locate it when I did a search.)


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 26, 2010)

All liquids, jells, sauces, and syrups have to be 3 oz. or less, so you should be fine with lunchables.


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 26, 2010)

_[first sentence deleted for correction]_
Wrap them in clear plastic, and you should be fine.
Wrap them in foil with some wires or twist-ties and you'll have problems. 

*First the TSA Came for the Condiments. . .*
by Anthony Gregory

...  My very good friends were in New York City this weekend, and promised to bring me back a pastrami sandwich. The deli guy wouldn't allow it, for the transit would render the sandwich soggy and wilted. So they generously vacuum-sealed some pastrami and corned beef, to give my friends to bring back to California for me, along with some pickles, sauerkraut, rye, brown mustard and Russian dressing. (Swiss cheese, they were confident, could be found in Berkeley.)

TSA confiscated the mustard and Russian dressing at the airport. These are, after all, liquid items that are heavily suspect under new TSA regulations. It didn't help that my friend, attempting to be friendly explained what the Russian dressing was by saying, "This stuff is da' bomb"...


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 26, 2010)

Talent312 said:


> Not allowed: Condiments, jams, jellies, dips or spreads (incl. peanut butter).



They are allowed - in containers of no more than 3 oz. - just like any other liquid.-*
TSA RULES*


----------



## vacationdoc (Apr 26, 2010)

I always pack bread, meat, cheese, crackers, fruit, tea bags, and snickers bars in a separate  bag that I run thru security in a separate bin. These items have always gone thru with no problems.  If it is a long flight, or if I have meat that is not ultra processed like ham, I will freeze the bread and meat. All the airports have some sort of deli after security and usually have free condiments in the foil packs that you can carry on to dress your sandwich. Once I get thru security, I put the bag of food in my carry-on until I am ready to eat.  I also carry an empty platypus water bottle and fill it after security. These water bottles are amazing; I have used them for boiling water in the microwave, filling with boiled water from the hot water dispenser in developing countries, and filled them 2/3 full of water and put in the freezer to have cold water all day. www.cascadedesigns.com/Platypus


----------



## PigsDad (Apr 26, 2010)

vacationdoc said:


> I also carry an empty platypus *water bottle *and fill it after security.


Those are "Handheld Hydration Systems", according to their website. :rofl: 

Kurt


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 26, 2010)

PigsDad said:


> Those are "Handheld Hydration Systems", according to their website.



I still want to wear one of those stadium hats with holders for beer cans and siphon-tubes.
http://www.after5catalog.com/beer-hat-p-802.html


----------



## ruthlb (Apr 27, 2010)

If you are going to take condiments on the plane- using the "3 oz" rule- they need to be in your one quart zip lock container along with your chap stick, hand cream, cream makeup  and etc.  You can take on as many "3 oz, or less" containers- with creams and liquids, that will fit in one quart zip lock container. 

When we travel on either an over 2 hour flight, or during normal meal times, I usually just make our lunch- sandwiches, chips, cookies, and apples- put in an insulated lunch sack- in my carry on- and have not had any trouble with the TSA.  Have not tried to take condiments separately.


----------



## kjsgrammy (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies.  Now to get packed.


----------



## x3 skier (Apr 27, 2010)

Talent312 said:


> I still want to wear one of those stadium hats with holders for beer cans and siphon-tubes.
> http://www.after5catalog.com/beer-hat-p-802.html



I would pay to see that!!!!  I would also likely pay the checked bag fee for it if they made you check it. 

Cheers


----------



## Hawaiibarb (Apr 27, 2010)

*Cheese spread*

I think it was in Burlington, VT that they refused to let me bring a cheese spread on with me.....not a jel or a liquid, but he was feeling his power that day, I guess.  Also, Hawaii won't let you take fresh fruit through Security; they definitely will confiscate that.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 27, 2010)

Actually, cheese spreads are expressly [limited to 3 oz. or less] on the TSA website:



> Not sure about what you can and can't bring through the checkpoint? Here's a list of liquid, aerosol and gel items that you should put in your checked bag, ship ahead, or leave at home.
> 
> * Cranberry sauce
> * Cologne
> ...



[*Note that these items are permitted, in a container of 3 oz. or less, in your designated 1  Qt. plastic bag.]


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 27, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> Actually, cheese spreads are expressly forbidden on the TSA website:



What I find interesting is that lotions are on the list of forbidden items, yet my wife takes lotion in a 3 oz container through security all the time. Last trip I took two small travel size SPF 30 suntan lotion through security as well. 

IMHO, when you get right down to it, the TSA makes enough changes with enough frequency that they not only confuse potential terrorist, they confuse travelers and their own employee's as well. I don't really think any of them know what's allowed and what's not allowed 50% of the time.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 27, 2010)

Doug - I didn't make that very clear - lotion isn't completely forbidden - it is limited to a container of 3 oz. or less, which must be in the designated 1 Qt. plastic bag.  

My guess is that her cream cheese was larger than 3 oz.

I will edit my post above.


----------

